# Test



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2011)

Testing #features


----------



## Morrus (Apr 1, 2011)

We now have Twitter-style #hashtags

To use, place # before the word and ; at the end (note that the ; does not show in your post when you do this).

Along with virtual forums, this is a way to keep track of topics which interest you.

You can subscribe to specific hashtags here.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know if this is somehow related to this, but take a look at this post:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5515868-post9.html

Every time I use an apostrophe symbol today in a post, I get that weird link symbol (# then 8217). 


I can edit the post to get it out, but it's weird. 

I was reluctant to mention it being April 1st and all, but it doesn't seem like an April Fools Day joke.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Testing apostrophe ' apostrophe '


----------



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you still having the problem?  It doesn't see to be happening to me.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 2, 2011)

Test link here.

Bob's Diner.

EDIT: Seems to have resolved itself.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 2, 2011)

One more test. 

"This is Bob's Diner."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Apr 5, 2011)

I have an issue with that as well, in this post, every time I type "Officer" it does the wierd thingy with the hashtags, I went to edit and it and it fixed officer but then, when it said in the quoted text I had "and it goes by such names as RAP (report all poachers) it had this as the text: 

go by names such as &#8220RAP

Is that supposed to happen?

Thank you!
GM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 5, 2011)

i have been getting simialr hashtags too. I dont have twitter, so I don't tweet.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2011)

jaerdaph said:


> I don't know if this is somehow related to this, but take a look at this post:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5515868-post9.html
> 
> Every time I use an apostrophe symbol today in a post, I get that weird link symbol (# then 8217).




I've noticed this same thing happening to me, specifically on character sheets where I note height as like 5' 11" or such.

Edit: It didn't happen here in this post though, but I was noticing it yesterday. Perhaps it is fixed.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Apr 7, 2011)

Are you copying and pasting from a program that replaces quote marks with "smart quotes"?


----------



## Toose (Apr 12, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> i have been getting simialr hashtags too. I dont have twitter, so I don't tweet.




Same here...I don't have a twitter account...
Can you tell me that how do I get one ????Internet radio


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2011)

It's nothing to do with you having a Twitter account.  It's just a function similar to what Twitter does.


----------



## Deset Gled (Apr 12, 2011)

In this thread (http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/303816-reduce-size-spell.html#post5527158) the apostrophe problem happened in a quote block.

Test's



> Test's






> Nonmagical, unattended items never make saving throws. They are considered to have failed their saving throws, so they always are affected by spells. An item attended by a character (being grasped, touched, or worn) makes saving throws as the character (that is, using the character&#8217s saving throw bonus).




Edit:  That blob of text was a copy-and-paste.  The character by itself is:

’

Shows up fine in the text window, changes to this when posted:


```
<URL=http://www.enworld.org/forum/misc.php?do=dbtech_usertag_hash&hash=8217]#8217[/URL>
```
  Change outer <> to []

I'm not sure why I was able to post the character just fine above.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 13, 2011)

This keeps happening to me as well, and I don't tweet.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2011)

Knightfall said:


> This keeps happening to me as well, and I don't tweet.




It's nothing to do with you having a Twitter account. It's just a function similar to what Twitter does.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2011)

OK, I'm hoping this is now fixed. Please let me know if the error persists.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Are we testing putting the Columns & Articles and Friends Online blocks on the left side??

If not what did I do to switch them and how do I get them back on the right side?

Oh and I think alot of those #'s instead of abbreviations came from copy/pasting or putting something under <quotes> (seems to be where I got most of mine from).

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

the left column thingy is everyone.


----------

